# White Water Rafting



## FastTrax (May 22, 2021)

www.internationalrafting.com

www.whitewater.org/activity/whitewater-rafting

www.gooverseas.com/tours-trips/rafting

www.tripsavvy.com/best-whitewater-rafting-destinations-33721

www.mapquest.com/travel/best-places-to-go-whitewater-rafting/

www.diffen.com/difference/River_Rafting_vs_White_Water_Rafting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitewater

https://e.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_whitewater_rivers


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 22, 2021)

This is something I have always wanted to do!

We have the sport right here, so maybe once hubby retires at the end of the year, we'll experience a taste of a little white water rafting.

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Not me. LOL!


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> white-water-rafting



Super nice post @FastTrax,    I'm no longer the adrenaline junkie I once was, cold and wet is not appealing to me.   

I do have one Bucket List item- zip lining!


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

I had a friend in Colorado that did that. She's 53. She had a ball.


----------



## bowmore (May 22, 2021)

We went down the Neenana River in Denali National Park and it was a hoot!


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

We go every summer locally....


----------



## Lewkat (May 22, 2021)

I wish I'd tried that when I was younger.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2021)

That looks like so much fun. 
We are near the Delaware river and took the kids rafting when they were small.  It was in a very calm portion of the the river. We rented the raft for the day and ate out lunch on one of the small islands in the river.
We had a lot of fun but the Delaware can be treacherous at times. A lot of under currents and hidden rocks.
Each year many people who are excellent swimmers lose their lives because of that.
If I were much younger I'd love to try white water rafting.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That looks like so much fun.
> We are near the Delaware river and took the kids rafting when they were small.  It was in a very calm portion of the the river. We rented the raft for the day and ate out lunch on one of the small islands in the river.
> We had a lot of fun but the Delaware can be treacherous at times. A lot of under currents and hidden rocks.
> Each year many people who are excellent swimmers lose their lives because of that.
> If I were much younger I'd love to try white water rafting.


The one we go to which is just a few miles from here is Man made... especially made for the Olympics a few years ago...it's small but good fun, and attached is a restaurant and open air viewing  bar...

these next 2 photos are taken from the internet of our local rafting centre.. ( I have a lot somewhere I've taken myself, including the one above)














https://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/whitewater


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2021)

@hollydolly  that does look like a lot of fun. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @hollydolly  that does look like a lot of fun. I've never seen anything like that.


Oh I love it.. it is great fun. ,I'm sure you'd enjoy it..


----------



## asp3 (May 22, 2021)

I've done:
The Stanislaus river (Class 3) twice (both before and after it was dammed.)
The south and middle forks of the American river (Class 3 and Class 4 respectively)
The Taiya river (Class 2) in Alaska

I'd love to do more.  I'd like to do the Tuolumne and the Merced (the river that flows out of Yosemite Valley.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 23, 2021)

Never done it in a raft, never done it in a kayak, never done it in a boat, BUT I have done it in an inner tube. 

Learned my chops on upper the Sacramento River for a summer, and have tubed many rivers in California ( last one was when I was 34 ), including this one:






I used a car inner tube. These look to "broad" to control well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2021)

I'll see you all when you get back!


----------

